# SW Ohio



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

My best spot has finally produced 40 half frees and a dozen greys yesterday. Nice rain today and this week I hope things get better. I hunt Warren, Greene and Butler County. Good luck all.


----------



## cockfarmerfrank (Apr 28, 2014)

Found about 150 small yellows/greys in Montgomery and warren county yesterday. This rain should really bring em!


----------



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

My daughter and I picked 105 blacks and half frees yesterday all pretty fresh on pp in Warren County. Found several patches of small grays and yellows. Also tried a spot in Greene County and just found 3 small half frees. Going to hit another spot in Warren here in an hour that has produced heavy in past years. Will post again later.


----------



## campantioch (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone having any luck in Preble County yet?


----------



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Found 8 greys and a few spikes.


----------



## ruger1shot (Apr 29, 2014)

live In on edge of Fairfield and pickaway and hunt a lot in hocking I hav found a dozen blacks































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joeandjulie (May 1, 2014)

We found over a pound of nice big morels today in Moraine area, north side of abandoned roadway, beneath a dying elm, moist ground. (13 total, tallest was 8")

Found a few spikes on a southfacing field edge beneath some honeysuckle.

Found none inside the woods; not even on south-facing slopes


----------



## fritz27 (May 5, 2014)

This is my first year I spent 2 hours the other day along the little miami by the powder factory and didn't find a thing does anybody have any pointers?? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## cnjlakes (May 5, 2014)

I've found around 80 greys and a few yellows in Preble County (South of Eaton). I expect to find a lot more yellows this week. Elm trees and sandy soil have been my spots.


----------



## joeandjulie (May 1, 2014)

found a half dozen yellows near camden today


----------

